

Ask HN: What are some nicely designed file sharing websites? - FramesPerSushi


======
tagabek
<https://dropcanvas.com>

Incredibly simple site.

------
centdev
<https://www.wetransfer.com/> is really slick

------
davyjones
ge.tt

~~~
chuhnk
How much do you think that domain cost?

